# Help with new board choice...



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm looking for help on a new board choice. I'm currently riding a sapient evolution 151 before that I had a ride havoc 156 (i'm around 5'9, 155lbs). Good all around boards, but now I feel its time for something different. I'm looking for a board that's good for all mountain freestyle as I like mostly flatland tricks (i.e. butters, 180's, ollies etc.) as well as hitting jumps (nothing crazy). Once in a blue moon I go into a park but its few and far between. What board recommendations do you all have for me thats good for flatland type stuff and that can also make is somewhat easier to do some of these tricks??


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I know this should be in general equip talk sorry...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Lib Tech Skate Banana?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For flatground I'd say something like a WWW rocker, Bataleon Aerobic, Nitro SubZero, Ride Crush, or a CAPiTA Horrorscope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

there are tons n tons of similar type of board, u just gotta pick that suites you best, asking someone online for help doesnt really do much unless we can see how you ride in person or vids.. its all opinion... 
my opinion i think you should look for soft camber board with minumum waist width or mid flex anti camber boards with same type of waist width, both in down sized about 2-3cm


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^ I'm gonna have to disagree. Everyone I've ridden with like softer boards with some sort of alt-camber and soft torsionally. My friend though his Darkstar was an amazing butter board, till he strapped into my SubPop. Softer torsionally, alt-camber, and soft flex overall. Same thing happened to everyone I let try my board. Not everyone like it for an everything board, or a jump board or whatever, but I never heard anyone say they didn't like it as a flatground/butter board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

just what exactly are you disagreeing with me here? i dont get what your saying? 
i dont think i said nething that compares to your comment???? i ridden suppop
i really dont like it, it rides pretty good but it has absolutely no pop at it board name is misguided that board should be called subnopop,
and to your answer to buttering..... i havent found 1 reverse camber board that dosent butter ez, 
and also flatground trick, u can basically do it in ne type of board come on man, dont tell me you couldnt do it on lets say nitro team or t1 board(since you have nitro board) which are way stiffer then your nooodle,
and where are you gonna get ne kind of pop from your board to do 180s or 360s flat? all you can do on that board is butter thats it, atleast for me it was


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I learned flat 3's and found them much easier on it than on my stairmaster. Yeah I can flatground other boards, even a plankage M3. My point to all that was to say if you want a boards for flatgrounds and butter, everyone I have met has found softer boards MORE fun than others, not that they can only butter soft boards, just that doing the same stuff on softer boards is more fun. Yeah this would be useless if it was just me talking, but this held true for like 8 or 9 people. All of whom had varied boards preferences from stiff and long, to soft and short, camber, and alt-camber.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

i still havent gotten your quote where it says 

((((((((((^^^ I'm gonna have to disagree. Everyone I've ridden with like softer boards with some sort of alt-camber and soft torsionally. My friend though his Darkstar was an amazing butter board, till he strapped into my SubPop. Softer torsionally, alt-camber, and soft flex overall. Same thing happened to everyone I let try my board. Not everyone like it for an everything board, or a jump board or whatever, but I never heard anyone say they didn't like it as a flatground/butter board)))))))))))))))))

what is it that your disagreeing with? and i dont get your last comment either.... what are you replying to? that im saying stiffer board was just as ez to butter then soft board? i dont think made ne comments that relate to your disagreement..
im guess the part when i said look at soft reg. camber or mid flex reverse camber? are you replying that noodle reverse camber board like yours, is fun to mess around? well i cant really say for you, but for me when i rode it and i say it again it had no pop what so ever, and if all i was gonna do is butter the whole way down the trail (thats what you call fun) then ill pass 
mid flex rev. camber, u can just as easily butter yet usually have better pop then super noodle rev. cam boards, and you revert
less ( if you call revert buttering ) more power to you.. i usually find that ppl like to combo trick with butter moves but they also like to pop off things n doink stuff. but if you wanna butter all day long, yea y not...... get super noodlish rev camber board thats already lifted tip/tail for ezier butter, i guess my final thought is you like to stay on ground all the time.......


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I sized up for my board. Maybe that would have helped you on it. I can amp just as much off rollers and little lips all over the mountain as well as anyone else I was riding with, if not more, and a little more than half of them were better riders than me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Well i've been doing a lot of reading. I narrowed it down to a darkstar, jibpan, skatebanana (prob last choice), and graft. I Havent heard one bad thing on the jibpan so I may be leaning toward that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

that sounds good, but i got lost after reading your post, and in your last quote you mention 4 boards, 2 of the boards are reverse camber, and 2 are reg. camber boards, you really shouldnt compair rev. to reg. cambers they are way different feel and how it rides... so 
if i were you i do more research b4 purchasing..
and if you are looking for flattricks reverse camber board, i can suggest capita horrorscope, to me its the best board for your buck out there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never ridden a reverse camber board and would like to try one. Thanks for the advice I will definitely read up some more on it.


----------

